# Need some simple advice please...



## JTE123 (Feb 11, 2011)

I need some simple advice without being rude ....
is work and pay good in sydney?
Is renting cheap and easy to find in sydney?
Is sydney a good sociable place to meet and have a good time?
im thinking of going when im 21 years old with a carpentry level 3 NVQ with 3 years on site experience and not sure were to go to find work and shiz, its harder than i thought to find this sprt of stuff out need some advice if sydneys not the place were else do you recomend?
Thanks joe.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Rate of pay in sydney is high and, in general, enough to cover all expenses and leave a good life. 
Rents are high, highest nationally in fact. Especially if you plan to leave close to city. 
Carpentry is in demand, however these jobs are generally on the city fringe. Pay can be from $25-47 per hour. Depending on your skillset, company and etc


----------



## misglobaltech (Dec 7, 2011)

Living in Sydney is a bit more expensive than other smaller cities in Australia, however there is more job opportunities here too! Depends on the lifestyle you are looking for i guess


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Living in Sydney is really more expensive than other cities in Australia, but also you could earn more salary in there, so that's the balance you will choose 

Regards & Cheers


----------



## gumboy (Jan 9, 2012)

jte123 said:


> i need some simple advice without being rude ....
> Is work and pay good in sydney?
> Is renting cheap and easy to find in sydney?
> Is sydney a good sociable place to meet and have a good time?
> ...


yes
no
yes


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Work is plentiful in Sydney, esp for trades right now. They are in high demand no doubt. Pay is good. Rent correlates with pay but you can find some good deals. Easy to find a place - check Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree for a look or else sydney.sublet.com .. Awesome place to meet people, check out Newtown, Glebe, Bondi and Darlinghurst for social spots to meet people. Sydney is the place for you to start off I'd say if you want to find a well-paying job as well as live the life! 

Other options could be Melbourne or Perth - not sure if you want to look into these?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> is work and pay good in sydney?


Yes but not every single one. You can get $40k and you can get $140k or even more depending on industry and experience.



> Is renting cheap and easy to find in sydney?


Easy to find? Yes. Cheap? No. In fact, as Boboa wrote, the most expensive in the country. You can choose to live a bit further to the west but your public transport costs will increase too and may offset those savings on rent.



> Is sydney a good sociable place to meet and have a good time?


Sure, given all those places in CBD as well as multicultural environment.

One thing you will need to have easier life and easier way to find work is a car.


----------

